# Jeff Jones 960 XTR



## ????? (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm interested in going with a single ring on the front of my xc/ trail bike since I never use the granny or large ring. I don't have a SS, but this seems the most knowledgeable place for this mod. The bike is a Titus Motolite with 960 XTR cranks. 

Does Jeff Jones use a mill to machine the cranks, or does he go the dremel and file method? If it's done by machine then I'm considering having him do the mod to the cranks so that they are cut perfect. If he does it by hand, then I can get it close enogh myself. How much does he charge just to machine the cranks, no polishing job or finish work?

I'll also be in need of a 34 or 36t Boone Ti SS chainring, are these available anywhere?

I'm assuming that I'll then need a chain guide like on my downhill bike. The new E.13 LG-1+ is 169 grams, but is also a full on downhill chainguide. Are there any other lighter and less extreme chain guide type devices for a single front ring trailbike?

I doubt it matters, but the rear is an 11-34t cassette and x.9 short cage derailleur.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

DIY hacksaw, file.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

N-gear jumpstop


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

tomi, of tomicog fame, sells a 102 ss chainring for those cranks that is awesome and much more affordable than a boone. more info here

to do it like jeff does takes a great deal of skill and patience because he mills down the thickness of the spider arms after cutting them off.

they still look pretty good just hacking them off and then rounding them. i've done some that have turned out great.

the boone rings can be had with very little lead time or wait from a guy here on the board, but i forget his site. thought it was singlespeed.net, but that's not it. somebody help me out here...

rather than a chain guide go with the jumpstop. i've used them on all my 1x?'s with great success.


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

ive talked to jeff before about sending in my 960s so he could modify them. apparently the process is so labor intensive that he just does them in large batches at a time and doesnt do single orders for customers. i did it myself though with a hacksaw and a couple files. not near as precise as his but i only spent about 6-8 hours hacking and polishing.


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

It's easy to do yourself with a a file, you don't need a milling machine. Took me a couple of hours.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

I really like this idea. Are the 960s the only ones that work for this? Is 960 the series or the exact number? There have been enough numbers for these things over the past that I get confused.

I remember a thread where the process was shown from beginning to end. I wish I had saved that. I never understood the drilling from the outside of the spider inward. Is that to inset the bolts like I see in the post here or is that the way they are stock?

Very cool mod for a little time spent.


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

The chainset is the XTR M960.

I bought a second hand one for 80 pounds off ebay. It's quite scuffed and dented - If I was starting with a new one, I'd do a high polished mirror finish, but i settled for a satin finish as it was less work 

Second picture shows the outer ring has been cut off. Then you file flat the ends of the spider arms, (as shown in the first picture in my initial post), use a coarse file to start with to do the bulk of the work, then round the ends with a file, clean up with emery - second picture. Finally give it a good polish with a satinising mop.

"I never understood the drilling from the outside of the spider inward. Is that to inset the bolts like I see in the post here or is that the way they are stock?"

I'm not sure what you mean, - there is no drilling involved at all.

It's easy to do, if you have a bit of patience.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Right...I was searching when you posted. I see that the spider is very different on this crank, being that the middle and big ring do not share mounting holes/tabs.

It sure is an ugly duckling stock, very nice all modded up.

Does this crank have a threaded spider? I can't tell from the pic but it looks like it does not use the normal CR bolts.


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

It uses normal chainring bolts.

It looks great when it's done - credit goes to Jeff Jones for the mod


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is there anyway to mount a bashring on the outside of the spider once the mounts for the big ring have been cut off? I assume you'd need longer chainring bolts, but is it doable?


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

Dunno. Is there a bash guard that will fit a middle ring XTR?

It would spoil the look anyway


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

No, but I can make one fairly easily.


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Took me 20 minutes, but I have tools at work.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

The time is in all the filing - which you didn't do


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

The filing of the faces is mostly cosmetic, but it does make them look more finished. Nice polish job on those cranks, though - was that completed within the 20 minutes as well?


----------



## gilroy (May 20, 2009)

oh thats nice

want one!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

While the finished cranks certainly look really nice, I don't think the M960 is the best crank for singlespeed applications. The biggest problem is the goofy 102mm BCD, which severely limits your choice of chainrings. I think the cleanest setup is to use one of the cranks with a removeable spider and a spiderless chainring. I have been using a M950 series crank and spiderless Boone ring for a few years now, and it just works great and looks great. The ENO and Middleburn also work well for this.

And concerning the Boone chainrings, I think the website you are thinking of is www.singleandfixed.com. He has lots of Boone stuff listed on the site, but does not have most of it in stock. Last time I checked he only had cogs and some 104 BCD chainrings.

Mark


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Those Boone chainrings look so nice. Are they still available for the WI cranks, I have not been able to find them anywhere. The do not even list them on singleandfixed.


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

Boone needs to get on the ball... they would get all of my money, that's for sure. Those are some sexy sexy chainrings.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread inspired me to give this mod a try. The filing may be mostly cosmetic but it trims a significant amount of weight. Mine came out ok considering how they looked in the beginning.


----------



## Futon River Crossing (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I have done 2 sets of 960s. The cutting and filing is not difficult if you have a good eye. The polishing is shat takes the time, especially if you do it by hand and want a mirror finish


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sandman spends way to much time at the polishing wheel.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Work looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_Nice_Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

sandmangts said:


> This thread inspired me to give this mod a try. The filing may be mostly cosmetic but it trims a significant amount of weight. Mine came out ok considering how they looked in the beginning.


WOW...now THAT'S a mirror finish!! Nice work!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am going to do another set with a satin finish for myself and clear coat them. For my next project I want to try anodizing. I am trying to get a Ventana El Toro SS for myself in silver and I think the satin would look nice on it.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Hells yeah! I stripped my frame to raw Al--looks great with brushed 960s, imho.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Hells yeah! I stripped my frame to raw Al--looks great with brushed 960s, imho.


Very nice, How did you achieve the brushed finish? I want to try a scotch brite pad but I am not sure what color to get.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

A green Scotch-Brite pad works.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

bikeny said:


> While the finished cranks certainly look really nice, I don't think the M960 is the best crank for singlespeed applications. The biggest problem is the goofy 102mm BCD, which severely limits your choice of chainrings. I think the cleanest setup is to use one of the cranks with a removeable spider and a spiderless chainring.


I agree with you to a point on that...but you still need a spiderless chainring to be made custom nowadays anyway. Unless you buy a spider that bolts onto it, which defeats the purpose of the clean look. Both chainrings are just as odd and hard to come by now.

I personally like the 960s more than my 952, looks and function wise....so I sold the 952s. I do need to place another order for a different toothed chainring from HBC though.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ I believe most of the new SRAM stuff has four bolts on the back and it looks very clean. Homebrewed of course does these rings and their not very expensive compared to what you might pay for others. I do not have a spiderless (wish I did) but my chainring was only $55 from ISAR.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have done several more of these for friends and I have gotten quite good at it. If anyone would like me to modify theirs for them please feel free to pm me. I charge $65 dollars for the mod and mirror polish. Here are photos of my earlier sets. I have refined the process. By using chainring bolt spacers I ensure the depth and width of each bolt hole is exact. If you don't intend to use a granny gear I can also mill away the bolt holes for even more weight saving.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

I've got a set sitting here waiting for the HBC ring I ordered...









I did a crap-tastic job with the polishing and may just brush them up with a scotchbrite.

I like the way you guys have flattened the face of the bolt holes, too. I may have to that.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*XTR 960SS Pro/Modified*

This is the latest set of 960SS mods with a ceramic finish applied. 1st time for this color, Gun Metal Metallic. It shifts a bit from darker to bight depending the angle the sunlight reflects. Looks great with a ti frame.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking good, crazy8. Just need pics of them on the bike now!


----------



## dapperdan (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe I have found my new SS crank.....now to search for a donor....


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

I picked up a set of these cranks off ebay for a new build I am in the middle of. PO had done a crude polishing job on them.










After some filing and sanding.










After a lot of sanding and polishing.










With the new bolts and ring.


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice polish job. Those spider arms are still super thick...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

atom29 said:


> Nice polish job. Those spider arms are still super thick...


Yeah the polish looks great. Filing down the spider arms is a nice touch and it reduces weight considerably. I find that just putting a crank bolt spacer in the hole and filing it down flat is the easiest way. If you have a long file you can put the cranks in a vise and do 2 holes at a time so it does not take long. After filing to get rid of the file marks I use a fine stripping wheel on a bench grinder at low speed. Pic one is after the filing. 2 is after the grinder, you can see the file marks are gone.


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

That's an interesting point. When I was removing material, I kept looking at the width of the arms (as they extend out from the spindle). I never considered the height of the arm and how far down that chainring bolt sits until I just looked at them. There is a decent chunk of material in there.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my set from Crazy8. I recently had him recoat them in matte black but below you can see the transition from when I got them to what he did to them for me and how they look now.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of them on the scale before Crazy8 sent them back to me. No bolts or hardware, just the arms (170mm)


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Are you guys grinding of the granny gear tabs as well? How do your cranks look on the backside? Am right in the middle of doing my cranks and as usual when you`re getting down to do it there are a lot of nuances, questions and little details that pop up


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The granny bolt holes looked important for the structural strength of the crank, so I didn't touch them. It looks fine, and it's pretty hard to see the back of it when it's on the bike.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Granny Mount Post*

I've removed the granny mounting post on a few mods, but don't do it unless requested. It takes away the option if you ever want to go 2x. If you do want to remove them for the extra few grams here's what you should consider. The front post can be shaved off, but the rear post add to the structural integrity of those spiders.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Took the words right out of my mouth :thumbsup:



bad mechanic said:


> The granny bolt holes looked important for the structural strength of the crank, so I didn't touch them. It looks fine, and it's pretty hard to see the back of it when it's on the bike.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

crazy8 said:


> I've removed the granny mounting post on a few mods, but don't do it unless requested. It takes away the option if you ever want to go 2x. If you do want to remove them for the extra few grams here's what you should consider. The front post can be shaved off, but the rear post add to the structural integrity of those spiders.


@crazy8: Do you go for a specific material thickness when shaving down the drive side of the chainring tabs? Earlier somebody suggested a throwing a chainring bolt spacer in the bolt holes and filing down flat to the spacer, but I'm looking to get caliper-crazy up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a good way to judge how far to take them down. Using the alloy xtr bolts as a guild. They have a taller cap than the steel. Have about 1mm above the top of the cap. Take your time, removing material is easy putting it back is not. I've modified enough of these to know where it can be tuned to the riders weight. 1SPD's set are very light and I wouldn't advise trying to match it. It best to shoot for around 485~490g.



blackgriffen_1 said:


> @crazy8: Do you go for a specific material thickness when shaving down the drive side of the chainring tabs? Earlier somebody suggested a throwing a chainring bolt spacer in the bolt holes and filing down flat to the spacer, but I'm looking to get caliper-crazy up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

crazy8 said:


> That's a good way to judge how far to take them down. Using the alloy xtr bolts as a guild. They have a taller cap than the steel. Have about 1mm above the top of the cap. Take your time, removing material is easy putting it back is not. I've modified enough of these to know where it can be tuned to the riders weight. 1SPD's set are very light and I wouldn't advise trying to match it. It best to shoot for around 485~490g.


Agreed, even for my ~150 pounds that weight goal would be ambitious, considering I'm also subjecting this crankset to dirt jumps and dual slalom courses. I'm going to sand down to the plane created by the lowest edge of the bolt circle, which should leave enough material (and looks to be what everybody else is doing). Weekend project!


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are two pics of Jeff's actual modification process.

Step one and step two are shown but the third step is not. Once the ends have been rounded Jeff tapers the arms.

The third step is the most time consuming.


----------



## arcdesigns (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a pic of Jeff's final product.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

No doubt, a Boone ring with mod 960's, beautiful, a work of art :thumbsup:


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

Is the third step the finding of a Boone ring? I can see how that might take forever!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

subliminalshiver said:


> Is the third step the finding of a Boone ring? I can see how that might take forever!


HBC rings take a fraction less than forever, cost less and look just as good.

Also Hellore is starting to make licenced Boone copies, I'm hoping Mattias will eventually start making 102 BCD's for the 960.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have a mill big enough for the task. I ended up using a disc sander and common hand tools. Tried to get a little creative-


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The 102bcd is definitely going to be one of the configuration for these rings.



driver bob said:


> HBC rings take a fraction less than forever, cost less and look just as good.
> 
> Also Hellore is starting to make licenced Boone copies, I'm hoping Mattias will eventually start making 102 BCD's for the 960.


----------



## EightySixed (Apr 14, 2011)

Crazy8 could you email me at J.PaulRogers at yahoo dot com in regards to a M960 mod please. I just bought a scandium Voodoo to strip and have an extra group lying around, I'm using the frame to replace my Peace SS and want to use the XTR crankset on the SS. I need some prices and info if you don't mind. I don't have enough posts here yet to PM.

Thanks man


----------



## EightySixed (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks badass!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

EightySixed said:


> Crazy8 could you email me at J.PaulRogers at yahoo dot com in regards to a M960 mod please. I just bought a scandium Voodoo to strip and have an extra group lying around, I'm using the frame to replace my Peace SS and want to use the XTR crankset on the SS. I need some prices and info if you don't mind. I don't have enough posts here yet to PM.
> 
> Thanks man


This thread is a little old, crazy8 may no longer be subscribed to it. Maybe try sending him an E-mail. The best contact I have for him is at [email protected]

Hope that helps, Roger is a super casual and reasonable guy.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

EightySixed said:


> Crazy8 could you email me at J.PaulRogers at yahoo dot com in regards to a M960 mod please. I just bought a scandium Voodoo to strip and have an extra group lying around, I'm using the frame to replace my Peace SS and want to use the XTR crankset on the SS. I need some prices and info if you don't mind. I don't have enough posts here yet to PM.
> 
> Thanks man


You can find a lot of the info on his website on pricing. The link is at the bottom of his last post #57 above as part of his signature. or here STB performance coatings~coating services


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me mention I'm a customer of crazy8's, and he's absolutely great to work with.


----------



## EightySixed (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

EightySixed said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies, I appreciate the help.


We would love to see pics after your parts are coated :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Customer Appreciation*

I appreciate the comments you guys made about my work and coatings. It tells me that I'm running my biz the right way and that I make a connection with folks. I really enjoy what I do as well as the people I do it for. Like it's said, you meet the nicest people riding bikes. Again thanks much for the props.

Btw, I sent EightySixed an email with the info he wanted.

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day!


----------



## dualsport650 (Nov 4, 2004)

Here's mine that Crazy8 did about 6 month ago with HBC Ti ring:










My XTR 960's were thrashed when I mailed them to Crazy8
He made them look better than new. I like it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

Is anybody interested in WolfTooth XX1 style chainrings for 102BCD?
Take a look at this thread(Post Fri Apr 12, 2013 7:59 pm):

Mixing Sram XX with XX1 - Weight Weenies


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jon Richard said:


> I don't have a mill big enough for the task. I ended up using a disc sander and common hand tools. Tried to get a little creative-


Old thread, but that looks awesome!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'm running them on a hardtail at the moment but will be replacing them with some shorter Rotor cranks due to fitment and chain line but I really like the look, feel, and weight of the M-960's.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*New Sarif Cycle Worx 29er*

Here's a photo of Tommy Rodgers new Sarif Cycle Worx 29er HT. Here went with STB mod 960's and ring for his new race bike. This is Tommy's second set of cranks from us. Nice right up in Bike Rumor btw.

Found: Sarif Cycle Worx Custom Steel Bikes w/ Machined, Ceramic Coated Cranksets - Bike Rumor


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Crazy8: Did the 102bcd rings from Hellore ever come through?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

The only ones I got were 104bcd. I'm using them for 970's but really wanted the 102bcd since I've got several 960 cranks in stock to eventually modify. The 104's are aluminum but I applied 2 different ceramics to each of them. 1st coat of super hard Chromex then etch it and apply one of the ceramic color coats. I was looking for ti like wear performance but haven't had any feedback yet on ones sold last year. Sometimes no news is good news but not when your looking for real world testing. 

I do have a few of Mattias's flat ti rings in 102 left but that stock is dwindling down so it's time for look for something to use soon. I've been busy and haven't been looking very hard thinking Matt might make me up a few of these Boone styles in 102 for me, but buyers are wanting these in ti instead of Al. I still have a handful of HBC too, but use them mainly for my mod 960's.


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> The only ones I got were 104bcd. I'm using them for 970's but really wanted the 102bcd since I've got several 960 cranks in stock to eventually modify. The 104's are aluminum but I applied 2 different ceramics to each of them. 1st coat of super hard Chromex then etch it and apply one of the ceramic color coats. I was looking for ti like wear performance but haven't had any feedback yet on ones sold last year. Sometimes no news is good news but not when your looking for real world testing.
> 
> I do have a few of Mattias's flat ti rings in 102 left but that stock is dwindling down so it's time for look for something to use soon. I've been busy and haven't been looking very hard thinking Matt might make me up a few of these Boone styles in 102 for me, but buyers are wanting these in ti instead of Al. I still have a handful of HBC too, but use them mainly for my mod 960's.


how much are the Ti 102 BCD rings that you have? I am trying to decide between the Blackspire Mono Veloce ($55 shipped), the TomiCog ring ($45 shipped) and maybe a Ti ring. The Tomi ring looks strong but it does not get any style points IMO. Opinions on those choices?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a mono veloce and it worked fine with acceptable wear.

Tomi's look industrial !!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

How is the chainline with this conversion, coupled with a singlespeed hub? BB?


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

FYI i just saw that the Blackspire Mono Veloce rings just went on clearance at CRC, they are $36.51 plus shipping now. Pretty good deal IMO, i ordered one last night (sorry Crazy8) could not pass up $44 shipped!

Blackspire Mono Veloce - XTR | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Ordered mine last night. Hopefully get it before the weekend!!


----------



## a_hermesse (Apr 15, 2011)

*My modified M960*

Hi All,
I modified two sets of cranks "a la Jones". One for me, one for sale (sold now). I have the chance to work in a company where I could have them drilled and anodized + painted.
After drilling, I took some time to file them properly, then handed them to a colleague for black anodization and black paint. 
Hope you'll enjoy them as I do !
Cheers


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

In my opinion, modified m960 cranks are the best looking ones around. With upgraded bearings in the BB they're also the best working ones around.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Busy modding mine, good old hacksaw and file:


----------



## lukeh603 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Monoveloce rings*



Metty said:


> FYI i just saw that the Blackspire Mono Veloce rings just went on clearance at CRC, they are $36.51 plus shipping now. Pretty good deal IMO, i ordered one last night (sorry Crazy8) could not pass up $44 shipped!
> 
> Blackspire Mono Veloce - XTR | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


Arethese rings, a bit higher profile then the standard rings? I want one for a1x9, but am hoping not to have to use a chain guide. Save 4 and some weight.


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

Metty said:


> how much are the Ti 102 BCD rings that you have? I am trying to decide between the Blackspire Mono Veloce ($55 shipped), the TomiCog ring ($45 shipped) and maybe a Ti ring. The Tomi ring looks strong but it does not get any style points IMO. Opinions on those choices?


I had the Blackspire ring a while back. It seemed super soft to me, started wearing out after 4-5 months. I have Tomi-cog ring now. Although it is heavyish, I don't think I'll ever have to buy another chainring. I've had it for 4 years now and it's still not showing any signs of wear.


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like the look of this crank modded and it can be found at a great price on eBay usually. What's the weight difference between this and a higher end carbon crankset usually? Truv. X0 for example, setup for singlespeed of course?

Jake


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

*Finally on the bike*

I wanted to get em polished, but I wanted them on the bike even more:


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

divernick said:


> I wanted to get em polished, but I wanted them on the bike even more:
> 
> Ha! I too wanted to just get them on the bike to go ride. I still have the original finish.
> 
> Divernick- what did you use to get your current matte finish? I need to do that first.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I sanded them with 360-grit waterpaper.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Experimental Prototype Titanium Rings 102/32t for XTR960 modified.

Experimental Prototype 102/32t Titanium SS Rings - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

What is the best method for achieving a mirror finish?
My file work is almost done, and I have a uniformed brushed look from a wire wheel on my bench grinder.

After going over it with 400grit sand paper, do yall recommend a polishing wheel or steel wool? What about chrome polish? Will that work with Aluminum?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I went to 1000 and then finally 2000 grit and then used polishing compound.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone got a source for the 102bcd singlespeed rings for these cranks? I see that CRC has no more....


----------



## a_hermesse (Apr 15, 2011)

divernick said:


> Has anyone got a source for the 102bcd singlespeed rings for these cranks? I see that CRC has no more....


You can find some at HomeBrewedComponents, e-Maxx, Specialités TA, Blackspire...
I have a 36T from e-Maxx for sale, in case...


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

divernick said:


> Has anyone got a source for the 102bcd singlespeed rings for these cranks? I see that CRC has no more....


i posted an ad a couple weeks ago. sold a bunch of the remaining stock i had but still have one 32T and one 34T left if you are interested (and an 18T stainless cog)

HERE


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

A wire wheel will leave scratch marks, if you've gone over everything with 400 grit them you can go to a spiral buff wheel and with some black compound. Have plenty of light so you can see the surface. When your satisfied you have all the scratches out use a white compound to finish and color for a lustrous shine.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Lots of elbow grease but they were worth it:


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

crazy8 said:


> A wire wheel will leave scratch marks, if you've gone over everything with 400 grit them you can go to a spiral buff wheel and with some black compound. Have plenty of light so you can see the surface. When your satisfied you have all the scratches out use a white compound to finish and color for a lustrous shine.


Here is a sample of Crazy8's handy work. Thanks again Roger, it's good to see you posting!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

a_hermesse said:


> You can find some at HomeBrewedComponents


order one from HBC and let us know how that works out for ya.... ut:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*He lives!*

JR, you must think I'd kicked the bucket. You came to mind yesterday, but this happens everyday when I look at the work bench and see your half finished Rotor cranks and seat post sitting there. lol Give me a call when you get a chance.

DB, that's a nice lustrous polish on that arm. Polishing a set of arms this fine is a lot of work. This is why I prefer to coat


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

crazy8 said:


> DB, that's a nice lustrous polish on that arm. Polishing a set of arms this fine is a lot of work. This is why I prefer to coat


That was 2 summers ago when we had a 4 month old at home, not much riding time that year but plenty of time on my hands... and idle hands..


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Been very busy here in Maine!


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

I finally got around to polishing mine.


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)




----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Great polish job!



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great! How well does that mono veloce ring work? I bought a wolf tooth narrow-wide, but i wondered about the mono veloce. My bike is FS so it might be a slightly tougher application to keep a chain on.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Porch said:


> Looks great! How well does that mono veloce ring work? I bought a wolf tooth narrow-wide, but i wondered about the mono veloce. My bike is FS so it might be a slightly tougher application to keep a chain on.


I also have mono veloce chainrings and they work great on SS. Never had an issue.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent mod and polish job!


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

As part of a project to lighten my bike, I sourced a set of M960s from a freind (I'd sold them to him on a bike a few years ago).

Since I run oval rings, which aren't available in 102 BCD, I machined the bolt holes to elongate them 1mm, to give me a 104 BCD so that I can now run my normal rings.

Need to do some filing and polishing on it, though i'm not sure how much patience I'll have, as I'm hoping to race it this weekend.

This will hopefully save around 100g from my current setup using XT cranks.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

104 bcd M960's, excellent!


----------



## Duratai (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Sandman, Do you still offer the M960 Mod and polish? If so, do you still charge $65? I'd like to hire you for this service - please message me and let me know! Thanks!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Wow that's cheap!*



Duratai said:


> Hi Sandman, Do you still offer the M960 Mod and polish? If so, do you still charge $65? I'd like to hire you for this service - please message me and let me know! Thanks!


If Sandman still does these for $65 I'll send him 15 sets to do for me.


----------

